# Stuck at bootloader



## melv1nratedr (Nov 10, 2012)

I was running the Vortex ROM for several months now. This morning, my volume rocker wouldn't stop increasing the ringer volume. I couldn't do anything, so I pulled out the battery.

The phone would then boot till the Android exclamation sign and wouldn't go any further. I pulled out the battery several times while at that screen and now it refuses to even go beyond the bootloader.

Please, help


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

melv1nratedr said:


> I was running the Vortex ROM for several months now. This morning, my volume rocker wouldn't stop increasing the ringer volume. I couldn't do anything, so I pulled out the battery.
> 
> The phone would then boot till the Android exclamation sign and wouldn't go any further. I pulled out the battery several times while at that screen and now it refuses to even go beyond the bootloader.
> 
> Please, help


If u pull the battery does it go right back into bootloader or to the moto logo first? if u had bootmenu installed that mite help if u get to the moto logo and blue lite.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If it goes straight to the bootloader you need to sbf.


----------



## melv1nratedr (Nov 10, 2012)

mopartonyg said:


> If u pull the battery does it go right back into bootloader or to the moto logo first? if u had bootmenu installed that mite help if u get to the moto logo and blue lite.


All I see is the "Google" logo. This replaced the Motorola logo since I had flashed the Vortex ROM.

Powering on the phone with both volume keys pressed takes me to a screen that reads "Bootloader 30.04. Baterry OK. Ok to program. Connect USB data cable."


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you see a blue light when at the Google logo then press the vol down button to get in recovery. If not then a SBF will be necessary. Just make sure to SBF to your proper version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

